# Lancaster, PA 3-4YF-Della-Chained her entire life



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sent: Wed, January 6, 2010 2:00:24 PM



I have been passing a dog on 1515 Millport Lane in Lancaster , PA for about three years tied outside to a dog house. Every time I pass, my heart breaks and I must admit I have often thought about stealing this dog in the middle of the night. It is a Germ Shep, female, her name is Della. I have called the Humane League Cruelty officer regarding her dire situation several times only to be informed by the state dog warden and the local cruelty officer that she is up to date on her shots and has food, water, and shelter so by law there is nothing that can be done. I called again this week and wrote an email to the local shelter. Officer John Matrisciano told me this morning that Della's caretakers told him the dog is very nice, around three to four years old, has been tied outside her ENTIRE life, and that they don't want the dog!!!! (and that they're probably sick of me calling the cruelty officer on them) Officer John is giving me Della's caretakers phone numbers as they told the officer they will relinquish the dog to me voluntarily and for free. 



Della is friendly and just wants to be part of a pack. She has no bite history. She has done nothing wrong except be given to a family that doesn't have any interest in large dogs.



I have contacted Dogs Deserve Better in the past and they have sent out flyers to this residence about the cruelty of chaining.



I would love to drive this dog to a sanctuary/rescue/foster where someone can treat this dog to an inside life. I have a Germ Shep and a Great Dane and cats in half a house in the city so I have nowhere to house her. I would be willing to make a donation though and drive to whatever state to ensure this mistreated girl has a wonderful permanent home since she has suffered outside.



Officer John hasn't seen any behavioral problems on Della. Just that she needs to be house trained, needs to learn how to go potty, be trained, etc.. She is a "typical" Germ Shep.



If there is any other information I could provide, please let me know. I'm not sure if she will go in a crate being an outside dog. 



Officer John also hates seeing outside dogs and is supportive of me finding a happy ending for Della.



So, this is a plea for Della. I'm not sure at this point if she is fixed but if she isn't, I would be willing to pay for that cost. 



Alexandra Clayton

CONTACT OP FOR CONTACT INFO


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Alexandra is going to try and get pics this weekend.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, god bless her heart for caring about this sweet girl and helping her. I hope someone can help her help Della.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

myamom ... you are the BEST for trying to help this girl out! I hope there is a rescue in the area that will see this and help you get her out. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Rileys Mom..but it's not me...but a sweet girl named Alexandra. I have been emailing with her...and she is so grateful for any help. She is going to take pic's and I will post as soon as I get them. i hope we can get her some help! How wonderful...that she took notice instead of driving right by.........thank God for people like her.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

well I am close to lancaster if she needs a "TEMPORARY" abode I am having surgery soon. I could take her to the vet and get her updated on shots ,spayed and bathed if someone is willing to financially back her......I am broke after two surgeries on my sheepdog


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Do we know what age Della is? I have someone in Chester Springs which is an hour from Lancaster that can get her vetted and hold for transport.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am in contact with Alexandra. I will do my best to get Della to safety.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

If everything goes as planned Della will be warm and safe this weekend!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hooray!!! Thanks to everyone who is helping this poor girl get off that chain and into a nice, warm, and loving home!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Alexandra will be getting Della tomorrow evening and driving her to Chester Springs Thursday morning.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Angels, you're all angels


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Owner is wavering...the wife was upset and cares about Della.......Alexandra is meeting with them to talk things over. In the end maybe they can be educated if they don't choose rescue.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Alexandra went there last night and she left without Della. 

This is some of what Alexandra emailed me last night:

Says I have made him feel “guilty” b/c he realizes he doesn’t spend enough time with the dog. Won’t consider taking the dog inside b/c she is too “rambunctious” and “her tail”. Wife is in poor health and REFUSES to interact with the dog. She wouldn’t meet with me last night. Hubby said she took her grand daughter out and wasn’t home for me to plead with her. Yet, the wife supposedly got “teary eyed” over the prospect of Della going to rescue. Told me he’s going to take the dog for training to Kaye Ames. Says “winter is tough to spend time with a dog b/c you go to work when it’s dark and come home when it’s dark.”

Says he felt “guilty” about telling me I could take her as he sees that he hasn’t given the dog “a fair shake”. Della has no sores, her breath isn’t too bad. I petted her a lot. Good muscle tone, can’t see ribs, doesn’t seem to have a body odor. Looks brushed. 

He complains b/c she is a jumper. Not socialized with other dogs or cats. I gave him the copy of the surrender form, info about Eagle kennel and I gave him my name and phone number.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

So...Owner is keeping at this time. Hopefully Alexandra's talk with him has him thinking...and things will improve for Della. Alexandra will continue to monitor the situation.


----------

